# Long time no see! I'm seeing some progress, people...



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

So, I'm going to be fully honest and start off with the following:

I'm taking a steroid that's destroys the liver pretty harshly, so what I describe next most likely deals with that.

---

Prior to the past few days, I had smelled 10x worse than ever before for the previous 3 weeks before that [coincidentally, the time I started my cycle] - like diarrhea, 24/7. Heard a couple girls walk by and say "oooh, someone farted" as they walked by. *SMH* However, besides killing my self-esteem, it didn't make me mentally deranged or anything, because to a point I had 'given in' to the fact that maybe there would never be a cure. The gym was brutal, too, as I'd frequently overhear mean comments - but who can blame them?

Anyways, last week I bought some Nullo (Vitamin K supplement) and have been taking it alongside my steroid and liver support. It has improved my smell unbelievably - even my amazing bosses were short-tempered with me and covering their nose 90% of the time I was at their desk. The past two days, they've been at like 5%, if that. And while I can catch the *slightest* drift of an odor every so often, I *never* smell it in my car [that's a first!], I smell my shampoo hours later, get no weird looks/reactions anymore, and feel 100x more comfortable. I think today was my 5th day [it's actually 1:22 AM, Wednesday here so I just took my 6th days first pill] and the improvement has been unimagineable.

The idea came to me based off CureZone's Body Odor forum, where supposedly Nullo (or some other brand of Chlorophyllin) is part of the standard TMAU treatment that *removes the odor from its victims*.

I'd like for you guys to hold off on buying Nullo until I get 'more' proof - but even this odor level is more than manageable and people are far more pleasant.

One other thing worth mentioning is that your poop is green (who cares?), it's high in choline (at least based on a forum I read it on - continentsupport.com or something) but works for TMAU, and I had an 'incident' when I took a pill after eating eggs and going to gym 2 hours later. I smelled HORRIBLE (like I was farting throughout, thankfully I was with an understanding friend) - but it was the first day and I had farted like 30 minutes earlier and maybe the fart never escaped my shorts (TMI, I know).

---

*Edit*

Reading the reviews for Nullo...here's an interesting one from 2013...


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

I just got back from work. My bosses were out today, but a coworker (webdev) was in all day with me. Usually, when he's around me, he'll cover his nose and mouth while speaking or at other random times and hold it for a majority of the conversation. Today, he didn't appear to do so even once and I think even he was surprised, lol. This is from a guy who frequently glances sideways while sitting right next to me and glares my way when the smell is full out. Confidence is rising, big time. I'm not 100% convinced it's 100% gone, but GOD.MOTHER$$$$$$IN.ALMIGHTY, I'm at 95% worst case in my mind. Relaxed when walking on campus with people behind/to the side of me...no sniffles, no comments, etc. I did catch one 'gassy' smelly myself as I was walking to the car, but it was near fast food joints, so...maybe I attributed it to me?

I still say hold on to your cash, folks. Let me go another week or so (right at that 2 week 'acclimation' period the product may take up to before working fully) and I may claim 100% cured.

I've been asking God 'why me?' for 6+ years now, and to think a damn Vitamin K pill is the cure...also bought Activated Charcoal today from Amazon because I figure, why not? If this is the extent of the 'lifestyle change' I need to make (p.s. ate Subway both yesterday and today for lunch at work with chips, also ate massive toasted foot long sandwich at home), I can totally live with it. Even Gluten is playing nice, it seems...


----------



## Kehndy12 (Mar 17, 2015)

The active ingredient in Nullo and Chlorofresh is the same; it's Chlorophyllin copper complex. Chlorofresh did not work for me or for a couple others I recall reading about on this forum







. (I did a quick search to verify my memory.)

I don't know about Nullo, but I know Chlorofresh contains 200-250% of your daily value of copper (it varies by product in this line). Be careful about taking too much copper.

But, hey, if it works for you, congrats!


----------



## serenity now (Aug 20, 2006)

@ThreeYears I have the same odor issues and just ordered my first Nullo and activated charcoal tablets. How has your issues been over the last 6 months?


----------



## Working on wellness (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello.

I have dealing with this condition for about 3 years now. No relief yet.

Just curious if the Nullo is still working or working for anyone else?

_W.O.W.


----------

